# Round Baler Renting???



## Wisconsin Boy (Nov 6, 2011)

Just wanted some opinions on this. Currently I make my own small squares would like to put up my own rounds (I buy what I use now), that being said I don't want to spend a ton on a round baler and don't want breakdowns and not be able to put up hay when I have it down. Was talking to my local dealer and he Suggested to simply rent a baler from him, told me he would give me one of his shiny new demo's for $7.00 a bale. I don't put up that much hay as it is cause its for me and sell any excess I do have. Anyone have any thoughts or good suggestions for me. Its appealing to me cause I get a new baler to use with all the nice bells and whistles, without the cost of buying it. Thanks for your help and advice!


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Sounds like a good deal to me. Not all dealers would do that for sure. This will allow you to make good saleable bales plus get to play with new iron. Just make sure you or the dealer is insured in case it catches on fire! I'd go for it.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Sounds like a good way to try out a baler. Main drawback I see is that when you're ready to bale, everybody is ready to bale. Availability could be an issue.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

The going price per bale around here is $5 from a dealer.
If you buy a baler from the dealers I have talked to, if your baler breaks down all you have to do is come get one of the used balers on their lot while yours is being repaired. Rent free.

One dealer told me they had some trouble with a new baler baler they sold. The gave the farmer a baler to use. He rolled 1,000 dry and 200 silage before they had his ready to go again.
That is dealer support.


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

$7 isn't too bad a deal but I bet you can negotiate on it. As carcajou said, make sure you call your insurance agent to be sure that you are covered against all damage. Even beyond fire or sucking in a post that does major damage, if you were to run into it with something or hit something with it and bend the tin you could be looking at a pretty substantial bill just to fix cosmetic issues.


----------

